
Edit a Google doc with vim - obilgic
http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/5888/edit-a-google-doc-with-vim
======
jablan
When I try to open an existing spreadsheet this way, it crashes:

    
    
      ~ $ google docs edit --title "skijanje"
      Traceback (most recent call last):
        File "/usr/bin/google", line 849, in <module>
          main()
        File "/usr/bin/google", line 835, in main
          run_once(options, args)
        File "/usr/bin/google", line 627, in run_once
          task.run(client, options, args)
        File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/googlecl/docs/__init__.py", line 206, in _run_edit
          folder_entry_or_path=folder_entry or options.folder)
        File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/googlecl/docs/base.py", line 129, in edit_doc
          subprocess.call(command_args)
        File "/usr/lib/python2.7/subprocess.py", line 522, in call
          return Popen(*popenargs, **kwargs).wait()
        File "/usr/lib/python2.7/subprocess.py", line 709, in __init__
          errread, errwrite)
        File "/usr/lib/python2.7/subprocess.py", line 1326, in _execute_child
          raise child_exception
      OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory
    

I guess I was expecting some magic, i.e. a spreadsheet automatically converted
to/from CSV or YAML. :)

~~~
gibbonsd1
For me, it displays the XLS file, but it doesn't convert it to anything human
readable (Using OS X 10.8 and vi).

------
sikhnerd
(2010) and looks like it hasn't got any updates in a couple years
unfortunately.

~~~
ImJasonH
Indeed, googlecl hasn't seen much love lately. :(

I recently wrote a tool in the spirit of googlecl, that lets you call Google
APIs from the command-line, although admittedly without support for editing
Google Docs in Vim. Something like that may be possible to add though.

Check it out:
[https://github.com/ImJasonH/gapi](https://github.com/ImJasonH/gapi)

------
joliv
Last release for googlecl is from 3/31/11 :(

------
csomar
Can someone post a screenshot of how it looks like?

~~~
naz
Not being a grammar Nazi, but just pointing out a minor error to help with
your English: if the sentence ends in "like", then you should use "what":

Can someone post a screenshot of what it looks like?

~~~
kaoD
I'm not GP but thanks for the tip!

As a non-native speaker, I'd love if I were corrected all the time! These
little mistakes are prone to getting stuck in your head and hard to get rid of
if uncorrected (especially since the Internet is filled with non-native
speakers making the same mistakes over and over again).

Curiously enough, I hesitate doing so myself when I notice a mistake, in case
I bother or embarrass the guy. I think I'll start changing that :P

------
matthewwiese
I'm also pleased to see an upload feature from terminal. Avoiding the
interface YouTube has in place is great, I always seem to get bugs regarding
upload times and it freezing.

------
floatingatoll
The title should be suffixed (2011), reflecting the latest changelog date by
the 'googlecl' author.

------
gokce
This is a killer feature for google interviews.

~~~
radicality
I just tried it out, and it seems it doesn't update after a save, you have to
quit the document, so it's not real-time enough for an interview.

------
Schiphol
Vimperator and ^I as well, no?

------
shantnu
Lol.

Now if you can teach me how to edit Ms Word documents with vim, you win the
prize :)

~~~
pattisapu
If you're on a Mac you can use KeyRemap4MacBook's vi mode in Word.

[https://pqrs.org/macosx/keyremap4macbook/](https://pqrs.org/macosx/keyremap4macbook/)

~~~
McUsr
When you are on a Mac you can use XCode! Hell Yes!!!

